# Slasher bombing Edit



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Well done... Great song.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LAME! That is all.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Where was it shot?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly, why did you post that video? I'm sure you had fun and all but why would anybody want to watch this? Put your gopro away and ride for yourself.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was gonna post yesterday, I was also wondering how this thread would fare. I thought it'd get more heat.

Why in the world would someone take the time to register to a forum and as their very 1st post, post a stupid skidding, spraying, not even big powder shots. Simple corduroy, green groomer riding. With 1:30 minutes of an airplane ride of a 3 minute video. 

It is truly summer, but this is a lame as it gets. Not much of a welcome from us but not much of a self introduction as well


----------



## Corsaire (Apr 24, 2015)

slyder said:


> I was gonna post yesterday, I was also wondering how this thread would fare. I thought it'd get more heat.
> 
> Why in the world would someone take the time to register to a forum and as their very 1st post, post a stupid skidding, spraying, not even big powder shots. Simple corduroy, green groomer riding. With 1:30 minutes of an airplane ride of a 3 minute video.
> 
> It is truly summer, but this is a lame as it gets. Not much of a welcome from us but not much of a self introduction as well


I understand -- i sort of made it for my family to watch as well -- we are New Mexicans and a trip from Alb to Den although relatively cheap is still costly and just put into the edit whatever i had on the gopro. 

Thanks for watching anyways.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Give your hand at something a bit more entertaining. Mix it up, doesn't have to be pro, variety can sometimes be key. 

15 slashes won't impress your family either. Glad you had fun on your family vacation and if your good enough to slash and ride with a gopro you've got to be good enough to post something better with the riding you did. Crashes, falls, great runs, side hits, anything.


----------



## Corsaire (Apr 24, 2015)

slyder said:


> Give your hand at something a bit more entertaining. Mix it up, doesn't have to be pro, variety can sometimes be key.
> 
> 15 slashes won't impress your family either. Glad you had fun on your family vacation and if your good enough to slash and ride with a gopro you've got to be good enough to post something better with the riding you did. Crashes, falls, great runs, side hits, anything.


Sounds good man -- thanks for the tips. Next time I guess.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Corsaire said:


> Sounds good man -- thanks for the tips. Next time I guess.


Even better get someone else to record you. Then you see how you really look to everybody else. This helped me as a kid when I was learning to surf.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Corsaire said:


> Sounds good man -- thanks for the tips. Next time I guess.


I'm backing your bindings buddy. :banana::banana:

Next shred trip, save the time and $$$, and just drive up to Wolf Creek. I'll do a follow cam run for you, and buy you a beer (or Pepsi?) as a token of my gratitude.


----------



## Corsaire (Apr 24, 2015)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I'm backing your bindings buddy. :banana::banana:
> 
> Next shred trip, save the time and $$$, and just drive up to Wolf Creek. I'll do a follow cam run for you, and buy you a beer (or Pepsi?) as a token of my gratitude.


haha okay. and pepsi...


----------

